# Are you a fan of Hallmark romance movies?? Why not switch to a BOOK??



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

[Instead of watching those TV romances (if you've seen two, you've seen them all), why not unplug a little and _read one _for a change?? Maybe it's not quite as formulaic as the TV movies, but the concept is just the same. (But probably more realistic.)]

Choose your hot crush actor from a favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....



(Sounds like one of those Hallmark Channel romance movies, no?? Give it a read and decide for yourself!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, Ann.    I've bookmarked.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Choose your hot crush actor from your favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....



If you'd like to read the companion book... 
the book written by the main character of Fool Me Once:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. But when she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Choose your hot crush actor from your favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....



If you'd like to read the companion book... 
the book written by the main character of Fool Me Once:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. But when she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Choose your hot crush actor from your favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....



If you'd like to read the companion book... 
the book written by the main character of Fool Me Once:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. But when she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Choose your hot crush actor from a favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....



If you'd like to read the companion book... 
the book written by the main character of Fool Me Once:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. But when she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peak behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Choose your hot crush actor from a favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What if you got to meet your favorite "crush" actor? That would be AMAZING, right?? But... what if you were disappointed in the result?

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. But when she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peak behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The weather is bitingly cold... if you need to warm up, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Choose your hot crush actor from a favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peak behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The weather is scorchingly HOT... if you need to relax and forget the heat, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The weather is hot and humid and stormy and unpredictable... if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

I'm getting into it, because I write screenplays too and I'd like to write in this genre.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Saffron said:


> I'm getting into it, because I write screenplays too and I'd like to write in this genre.


The sad thing is, these books don't really have a definite genre. Nobody's Perfect is NOT a romance novel (based on popular definition of the genre), and while Fool Me Once is much closer to it, I'm still not sure most romance readers would accept it. 

(And funny you should mention screenwriting... I've written books that are a homage to a classic old TV show, and parts of the book are written in screenplay format. I had Reasons for that, but had to scrap it in the later books of the series.)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Choose your hot crush actor from a favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The weather is stormy and volatile and unpredictable... if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Any romance fan knows that there are various "tropes" and basic storylines. Here's one example of a popular formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Here's a book that checks all these particular boxes, so if this is your thing, give the book a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peak behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Major stormy weather is on the way!! If you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Choose your hot crush actor from a favorite TV show, and imagine him as the main character in this book. Wouldn't we all swoon?? Dana Hayes tries not to, but....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who wouldn't want to meet their favorite TV action-show hero? What could possibly go wrong in that scenario??

*A LOT, that's what. Especially when the "hero" leaves a lot to be desired....*

Single mom and working-class suburbanite Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....
[/size]


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Major stormy weather is on the way!! If you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*(If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley.)*

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who wouldn't want to meet their favorite TV action-show hero? What could possibly go wrong in that scenario??

*A LOT, that's what. Especially when the "hero" leaves a lot to be desired....*

Single mom and working-class suburbanite Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another weekend, another major storm system hitting parts of the country. (I think Mother Nature is trying to tell us something.) Anyway, if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*(If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley.)*

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who wouldn't want to meet their favorite TV action-show hero? What could possibly go wrong in that scenario??

*A LOT, that's what. Especially when the "hero" leaves a lot to be desired....*

Single mom and working-class suburbanite Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another weekend, another major storm system hitting parts of the country. (I think Mother Nature is trying to tell us something.) Anyway, if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*(If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley.)*

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who wouldn't want to meet their favorite TV action-show hero? What could possibly go wrong in that scenario??

*A LOT, that's what. Especially when the "hero" leaves a lot to be desired....*

Single mom and working-class suburbanite Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another weekend, another major weather system hitting parts of the country--and it's getting hot, *hot*, *HOT*. (I think Mother Nature is trying to tell us something.) Anyway, if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another weekend, another round of crazy weather possible for parts of the country. (I think Mother Nature is trying to tell us something.) Anyway, if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*(If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley.)*

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Who wouldn't want to meet their favorite TV action-show hero? What could possibly go wrong in that scenario??

*A LOT, that's what. Especially when the "hero" leaves a lot to be desired....*

Single mom and working-class suburbanite Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another weekend, another round of crazy weather possible for parts of the country. (I think Mother Nature is trying to tell us something.) Anyway, if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*(If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley.)*

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be charming and gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_Whether it's a Christmas or Valentine's TV movie, or one of those books that melts your heart, some things never change....._

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another weekend, another round of crazy weather possible for parts of the country. (I think Mother Nature is trying to tell us something.) Anyway, if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*(If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley.)*

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be charming and gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

During these crazy days of self-quarantine and shelter-in-place and toilet-paper shortages, we may need to escape for a while, and slip into a world of romance.

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_Whether it's a Valentine's or "It's spring!" TV movie, or one of those books that melts your heart, some things never change....._

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*(If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley.)*

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be charming and gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

During these crazy days of self-quarantine and shelter-in-place and toilet-paper shortages, we may need to escape for a while, and slip into a world of romance.

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_Whether it's a cooking-based, fashion-based, or simply an "It's spring!" movie, or one of those paperback books that melt your heart, some things never change....._

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another weekend, another round of crazy weather possible for parts of the country--and we'll be stuck at home for it.  (I think Mother Nature is trying to tell us something.) Anyway, if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*(If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley.)*

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be charming and gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_Whether it's a cooking-based, fashion-based, or simply an "It's summer!" movie, or one of those paperback books that melt your heart, some things never change....._

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

During these crazy days of self-quarantine and shelter-in-place and toilet-paper shortages, we may need to escape for a while, and slip into a world of romance.

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another weekend, another round of crazy weather possible for parts of the country--and many of us will be stuck at home for it.  (I think Mother Nature is trying to tell us something.) Anyway, if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*(If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley.)*

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be charming and gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_Whether it's a cooking-based, fashion-based, or simply an "It's summer!" movie, or one of those paperback books that melt your heart, some things never change....._

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

During these crazy days of social distancing and social unrest and of course contentious campaigning, we may need to escape for a while, and slip into a world of romance.

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another week, another round of crazy weather possible for parts of the country--and many of us will be stuck at home for it.  (I think Mother Nature is trying to tell us something.) Anyway, if you need to relax, what better way than a great relationship story??

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*(If you love those movies on the Hallmark Channel, this book is probably right up your alley.)*

What if you got to meet the star of one of your favorite TV shows--one of the hottest shows on TV, in fact? You imagine how it will go: you'll possibly gush a bit more than you'd like (once a fangirl....), and he'll be charming and gracious and self-deprecating. Right?

Well, that's not what happens when Dana Hayes meets the man on whom she based a fictional character. She imagined the actor being pleasant and charming.

WRONG. Instead, Kaden MacKay is rude and boorish. Shocked, Dana's intention is to walk away and never see him again.

See what happens, and how she manages to peek behind the curtain at the man behind the famous name.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_Whether it's a cooking-based, fashion-based, or simply a book tied in with the holidays or the season or whatever, some things never change....._

Formula for romance:

~ The main female character is a strong, independent woman.

~ She meets a man who is rude, obnoxious, and insufferable.

~ Of course they have to spend time together.

~ She finds out there's more to the man than meets the eye.

Yep, this book checks all these boxes. Give it a try!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

During these frantic days of holiday shopping and renewed virus concerns, we may need to escape for a while, and slip into a world of romance.

Dana's first book has just been published--and she's a bit nervous about people connecting her story to a handsome, popular actor. Yeah, she based her main character on the hunky star, but she didn't want that to be too well known. When she's assigned to do promotional appearances with the actor in question, Kaden MacKay, she discovers that--unlike his famous TV character--the man is a complete JERK.

Thrown together more than she'd like, Dana eventually learns that there's more to Kaden than his rugged looks and brusque manner....




If you love those movies on the *Hallmark Channel,* this book is probably right up your alley. Give it a try!


----------

